# wood duck



## aarontruhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

me and the family was at layton park and saw these ducks


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Those are beauts!! Get down there with an air gun and a flash light tonight! :wink:


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

and you wern't throwing rocks?


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice shots.


----------

